# Interior Leak..



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Brought my Brand New 2007 25rss home last Monday..
Had a few minor issues and tissues from dealer, most has been resolved..

The next night it rained, of course, well shortly after the rain started, water began pouring out from the top kitcken cupbourd right next to the microwave, above the sink to the left..

I hiked up onto the roof and noticed the stereo antenna was above where the leak was coming in, so I added some silicone even though all appeared good..

The next day I called Keystone..
Keystone advised that they did have leak probelms with the outside speakers, due to the fact that the weep holes at the bottom of the speaker grill drained into the trailer instead of outside.. Great Eh..

I removed the outside speaker cover to silcone up the weep holes.. Once the cover was removed it appeared the weep holes had some putty in them which could not possibly cause the amount of water to come through the cupboards that did.. I re-installed and siliconed the speaker cover back in place..
Next I checked the exterior Flood Light, all looked good there too..
I inspected the roof again..

I called Keystone, left a message to see where else the water came in from..
Have not heard back as of yet..

Any suggestions where this leak may be or why the water came pouring out of the kitcken cupbourd..

Thanks..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check the fridge roof vent. The only way for a large amount of water to come in is from there.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you have the outside speakers on yours? Some have had leaks from them, hopefully some others with the speaker leak issue will reply


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Yikes- thats no good. I hope you get it figured out- we have the same trailer so I'll be interested to hear what you learn.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

The leaking outside speakers are definitely an issue that is being talked about more and more. Check out This Thread where Crawfish found the leak at the outside speakers and corrected.

Paul


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

The Fridge Roof Vent looks good.. Thanks..

It must be the outside speakers.. The weep holes are located at the bottom of the speaker grill which have no where to drain.. 
I checked one speaker so far, will do the other tomorrow now, test them and advise..
Thanks for the link..
Cheers..


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon gives great advice. Even with his old posts.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We had a slight leak in the same spot. It was caused by the gutter seam where it butts together over the top of the awning.The old silicone blocks up the gutter. I scraped all the old and excess silicone out and reapplied in thin applications, letting it dry before adding more. No leak since.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

ProEdge said:


> water began pouring out from the top kitcken cupbourd right next to the microwave, above the sink to the left..
> 
> I hiked up onto the roof and noticed the stereo antenna was above where the leak was coming in, so I added some silicone even though all appeared good..


In our 26RS we had a leak that showed in the same area (cupboard). In our case the stereo antenna was just upstream from the cabinet (about 4 feet away), so the water flowed from a bad seal on the antenna across the "top" of the ceiling to the cupboard area.

With a different model your mileage may vary, but this post brought back memories. Easy fix, though.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

And, if you still have a leak after all that sealant, tow it right back to the dealer and let them figure it out









Oh! And Congrats on your new 25rss


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Are outdoor speakers on a 25RSS a dealer installed option? I've never noticed any on ours?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

MattS said:


> Are outdoor speakers on a 25RSS a dealer installed option? I've never noticed any on ours?


Apparantly they are factory and didn't come out untill later in '07. My '07 does not have them and it was made last August.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

The Jensen Speakers were factory installed..
I took them off, the weep hole drians directly into the trailer at the bottom of the speaker grill..
I filled it full of storm king sealeant, then putty, installed and siliconed..

Still the weep hole is pretty small for the amount of water that came.. 
I will be re-checking the awning gutter and antenna..

I have a few pics of the drain hole in the speaker grill..
How do I add pics here..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The first thing I'd check, or have the dealer check is all the roof fixtures nearby, even small cracks in the sealant can cause a leak. Water has a tendency to leak in in one place and run to another. If it's as much as you say, something is leaking pretty good somewhere.

Mike


----------

